# Help stop uprooting of Monte Carlo



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys,
I have a river sand substrate which contains 2 3 mm gravels..
I previously tried pushing in d montecarlo but it kept uprooting every couple of days..
Unfortunately its almost dead now .. 
I want to start with a new batch of Monte carlo.. 
Can you suggest a way to stop this from uprooting?

I have golden loaches, cardinal tetras, rainbow sharks and mystery snails.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I blame the loaches and / or rainbow sharks. I think you'll need to get rid of either one or both before the problem will go away. Have you noticed the fish digging around it?


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe try planting them in small pots of soil that could then be buried in the sand. No idea if it would work but that's what came to my mind.


----------



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

Shark is not poking on them..
Loaches do loiter around d leaves.. I have seen loaches and a good Monte Carlo carpet before.. 
I didn't pay much attention that time.. 
Is there any way I can tie it down? I thot of having square mats of Monte Carlo on netted mats and tying it down with a thread.. 
Anyone has done that ??

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

Shark is not poking on them..
Loaches do loiter around d leaves.. I have seen loaches and a good Monte Carlo carpet before.. 
I didn't pay much attention that time.. 
Is there any way I can tie it down? I thot of having square mats of Monte Carlo on netted mats and tying it down with a thread.. 
Anyone has done that ??

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

